# Heads up FYI...



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Anyone see the 60 Minutes story last night on the formaldehyde levels in some of their Chinese import flooring? 
Some of the testing labs thought their meters were broken because they measure 20x acceptable CARB2 standards. 
The Chinese factories knew what they were doing and just put the conformation label on anyway, LL apparently wasn't checking.

then again LL has always struck me as buyer beware outfit...


----------

